# relocating with children



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

hi does anyone know of a full farang family relocating to thailand as me and my uk partner and 2 sons are relocating and just wonder if any one as done this and how did the children adapt to thai lifestyle any info will much apreciated thank you.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

*International School Bangkok*



jaiko said:


> hi does anyone know of a full farang family relocating to thailand as me and my uk partner and 2 sons are relocating and just wonder if any one as done this and how did the children adapt to thai lifestyle any info will much apreciated thank you.


I’m a Thai by birth. My U.S. husband used to be with the U.S. embassy in Bangkok. I still have a few friends stationed in Bkk but the kids are all out of school now. There are many international schools in Bkk for kids from kindergarten up to high school level. The one that is most recommended by various embassies is the International School Bangkok (ISB) in Jaeng Watana, offering from primary level to high school and about 20 minutes drive (on the toll way) from Sukhumvit road. School buses are available for a fee. I believe they are privately run (big air-conditioned buses, they all have the company’s name ‘Montri’ in the front if they have not changed yet). I have been to the school twice. It has a very nice compound with soccer field and baseball field etc. The students are truly international including a lot of wealthy Thai’s children. Your children will adapt just fine, in fact they may even be offered a role or two in the Thai advertising industry. My friend’s daughters did a few commercials for Coca-Cola and others while being in school there. A lot of other international schools advertised themselves in the Bangkok Post. You may want to check one out in case you want a school close to where you live. Some parents choose to live closer to the school and commute longer to work for the kids’ sake. I am sure the British Embassy has a liaison office just like the American does. You may want to ask for suggestions from them regarding schools and many other things. Their numbers are in the phone book. Explain what you need and I am sure the operator will connect you to the person. Good Luck


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

A am an American with American perents,just so you know.When I was a kid I lived in Thailand and went to ISB.I enjoyed it and got a great education out of it.That ISB is now gone and has been rebuilt elswere.ISB is one of the most expensive interrnational schools in Thailand.Now to how living in Thailand affected me.I have never stopped missing Thailand.It made a great impresion on me,great one I might add.I ended up getting married to a Thai and we plan on retireing in Thailand shortly.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

blue eyes said:


> A am an American with American perents,just so you know.When I was a kid I lived in Thailand and went to ISB.I enjoyed it and got a great education out of it.That ISB is now gone and has been rebuilt elswere.ISB is one of the most expensive interrnational schools in Thailand.Now to how living in Thailand affected me.I have never stopped missing Thailand.It made a great impresion on me,great one I might add.I ended up getting married to a Thai and we plan on retireing in Thailand shortly.


My step-daughter graduated from ISB in 1979. The school was still at Sukhumvit soi 15. She loves her experience there and still misses the Bami Haeng (a dish of dried egg-noodles with crushed peanuts and chili +others, yummy) at the noodles shop at the corner of soi 15. She was part of The Young Internationals, a singing and dancing group of the school. She learned to speak Thai pretty well there. The experience gave her a different perspective of how she views the world.


----------

